# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Afgewezen worden

## marino

Vandaag ging ik naar een psychiater in Ieper, ik woon op tien km van Ieper, het is namelijk al twee jaar dat ik overdreven last heb van angsten, duizeligheid, kortweg voel me niet goed in mijn vel, het was mijn beurt om bij de pschiater te gaan, mijn verhaal moest ik niet vertellen, telkens zij hij mij ik moet het niet weten, ik vroeg hem raad, hij zei me ik moet niets weten, ik ben dan maar vertrokken, en alles blijt bij hetzelfde, de naam van de pschyiater vernoem ik niet wel de initialen van de betrokken pschyiater werkzaam in Jan ypermanziekenhuis Ieper, de initialen zijn: Dr. T. G, ik vraag me eigenlijk af in welke wereld we leven, ik lijd van de angsten, spanningen, slapeloze nachten, en je wordt zo maar aan je lot overgelaten, spreken onmiddellijk van dagtherapie, zelf dat kan ik niet,ik weet er echt geen raad me, zijn er mensen met dergelijke ervaringen en mag dat zo maar dat ze je laten sukkelen, en niets willen ondernemen. Dit wilde ik even kwijt mocht mensen mij raad kunnen geven dan dank ik hen daarvoor, marino.

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Marino,

Vervelend dat je al zo een tijd last hebt van angst, heb je in 2 jaar verder geen therapie gehad?
Persoonlijk heb ik het niet zo op psychiaters, misschien is het een idee om een psychotherapeut bij jou in de buurt te zoeken! Ik heb goede ervaringen gehad met een psychotherapeut.
Ik promoot geen medicijnen maar misschien heb jij dat ook wel ter ondersteuning nodig.

Als jij je niet prettig voelt bij je behandeling dan zou ik zeker meteen werk ervan maken om andere therapeut te gaan zoeken, zo te lezen heb je dat ook hard nodig.

Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## marino

Dag Tess, in die twee jaar heb ik nog geen enkele therapie ondergaan, het wordt me zelf niet voorgesteld, dagtherapie zie ik niet zitten, want ik ben te angstig en het zal me toch niet lukken het uit te houden zal me ook niet lukken, ik weet er eigenlijk geen raad mee, medicijnen neem ik al, voorgeschreven door huisarts, seroxat 30 mg, daarvan neem ik maar een halve pil per dag, en temesta 2.5 mg, daarmee durf ik niet overdrijven, ik neem drie kwartjes per dag en om te kunnen slapen, 1 loramet 2 mg en een temesta 2.5 mg, en toch lukt het me niet om te slapen, soms kruip ik in mijn bed om van dat rotgevoel af te zijn, maar als ik wakker word dit is dit gevoel van angsten daarweer, soms geef ik de moed op, maar herpak me dan weer dit al twee jaar lang, ik dank je voor de reactie die je gaf op mijn schrijven, ik zal eens overwegen om een psychotherapeut alléén moet het betaalbaar zijn voor mij, daar ik leef van een invaliditeitsuitkering, nogmaal dan voor je reachtie met vriendelijke groeten marino.

----------


## Tess71

Hier ben ik nog even, het kan zijn dat je dosering van seroxat te laag is, begrijp ik goed dat je 30 mg krijgt voor geschreven maar dat je 15 mg inneemt?
Het is wel verstandig van je om met de kalmeringsmiddelen rustig aan te doen.

Je bed inkruipen is het slechtste wat je kan doen, uit eigen ervaring deed ik dit in het begin ook nam dan een spierontspanner in en ging slapen. Maar als ik dan wakker werd was mijn angst en rot gevoel nog erger, de spierontspanner was dan uitgewerkt wat als resultaat gaf dat de angst heviger aanwezig was.

Probeer een structuur aan te brengen in je dag, maak kleine stapjes zoals bijvoorbeeld met iemand een blokje om te gaan lopen, en de volgende dag b.v. een kop koffie ergens te gaan drinken.

Een psychotherapeut eerstelijns wordt in een basis verzekering vergoed tot 8x mits ze een BIG registratie hebben, je kan wel denken ik heb aan 8x niet genoeg maar het kan je wel een eind op weg helpen zodat je misschien wel een dag therapie kan volgen.

Als je de juiste dosering medicijnen krijgt en goede begeleiding dan ga jij je absoluut beter voelen. 
Ik heb al ruim 13 jaar last van hyperventilatie/paniek en de laatste paar maanden hevige angsten.
Soms heb ik hele slechte dagen en soms weer een redelijke dag ik ben er nog lang niet maar in september ga ik voor mijn angsten cognitieve gedragstherapie in groepsverband volgen.
Ik ben ook niet zo op groepstherapie, maar dat schijnt normaal te zijn bij mensen met angsten. Vandaar dat ik toch een poging ga wagen, het is de bedoeling om weer een normaal leven te leiden.

Hoop dat ik je een beetje heb kunnen helpen!

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## marino

Hartelijke dank voor je reactie. 
Met vriendelijke groeten, 
marino.

----------


## Ilse34

Beste Marino,

http://users.skynet.be/cgglargo/vestigingen.htm

Kijk eens op deze website. 
Ik doe even knippen en plakken voor jou.

Wie kan er terecht?

Volwassenen 
met moeilijkheden in de partnerrelatie, rond en na echtscheiding, of sexuele problemen 
die problemen hebben met het verwerken van verlies bij situaties als overlijden, echtscheiding, ziekte, handicap, werkloosheid 
die moeilijk contact kunnen leggen, het niet durven opnemen voor zichzelf 
met angsten, schuldgevoelens, dwanggedachten 
die kampen met gevoelens van eenzaamheid, leegte, futloosheid, depressie 
met opgehoopte spanningen die zich uiten in hoofdpijn, rugklachten, slapeloosheid, hyperventilatie 
met problemen rond alcohol, drugs of medicatie 
die zich moeilijk kunnen aanpassen aan de omgeving 
die na een opname in ee psychiatrisch ziekenhuis verdere begeleiding wensen 
die problemen hebben met het verwerken van hun verleden 
Hoe gaan wij dan te werk ?

In het eerste gesprek helpt de aangesproken hulpverlener de cliënt bij het verwoorden van de problemen, de gevoelens errond, de aanleiding ervan en de pogingen tot oplossing die reeds ondernomen werden. Ook wordt nagegaan of aan de verwachtingen van de cliënt kan worden beantwoord door het centrum.

In de volgende gesprekken wordt de hulpvraag verder geanalyseerd en worden de sterke en zwakke kanten van de cliënt in kaart gebracht. Eventueel wordt hier ook een beroep gedaan op vragenlijsten of testen

Nadien worden alle verkregen gegevens op team besproken, waar gezamenlijk bekeken wordt hoe en door wie de verdere gesprekken het best kunnen gebeuren. Het team bestaat telkens uit een psychiater, psychologen en maatschappelijk assistenten.

Dit voorstel tot verdere begeleiding wordt vervolgens met de cliënt besproken. Dit vormt de start van de eigenlijke therapie. Concreet kan dit zijn : één of meerdere adviesgesprekken, steungevende begeleiding, relaxatietherapie, individuele psychotherapie, speltherapie, echtpaar- en gezinstherapie.

In het team worden met regelmatige tussenperiodes de vorderingen van de cliënt besproken en wordt nagegaan of het behandelingsplan moet worden aangepast.

Alle informatie wordt discreet en in volle vertrouwen behandeld, zowel door de begeleidende hulpverlener als door de teamleden. 

Naast deze algemene werking kent CGG Largo ook een sociaal-psychiatrische werking met eigen procedures : psychiatrische thuiszorg, dagactiviteiten, beschut wonen. Binnen het kader van gedwongeh hulpverlening bestaan er eigen procedures voor begeleiding van daders van seksuele delicten. Ook ambulante drughulpverlening heeft een aparte werking.





*Hoe wordt de betaling geregeld ?*

CGG Largo wordt gesubsidieerd door de Vlaamse Gemeenschap. Deze subsidies laten toe dat we aan iedereen gespecialiseerde hulp kunnen aanbieden.
De cliënt betaalt daarom slechts een beperkte bijdrage voor de consultatie. Voor een eerste gesprek wordt *5 euro gevraagd*. Voor verdere gesprekken is het bedrag afhankelijk van de inkomenssituatie en varieert dit tussen 5 en 10 euro.
Deze bijdrage mag geenszins een hinderpaal vormen om recht te hebben op hulpverlening. Ze kan dan ook in overleg met de therapeut gewijzigd worden. 

Voor consultaties bij een psychiater wordt een ereloon gerekend, volgens de Riziv-tarieven.

*CGG Largo
Diksmuidsestraat 68 8900 Ieper
Tel. 057/21.99.86 Fax 057/42.10.23*

----------


## Ilse34

Wil ook nog even zeggen dat ook ik een hele slechte ervaring heb met een psychiater hier in België. Vele doen hun job niet meer graag denk ik.
Wat die van jou gedaan heeft is ronduit grof.
Heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat je de gepaste hulp vind.
Het is heel erg moeilijk om hier zelf uit te geraken.

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## marino

Sleepy dank voor voor je reactie, met vriendelijke groeten marino

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Marino,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?

----------


## marino

Nog altijd hetzelfde, de ganse dag angst, en overdreven medicatie gebruik, van die temesta kom ik nog zieker, dieper in de put, dit is geen leven, Tess71 dank voor je reactie, groeten marino

----------


## Tess71

Beste Marino, wordt het geen tijd dat je stappen gaat ondernemen want zo gaat het niet goed met je.
Heb je al gekeken voor een eerstelijns psychotherapeut?

Sterkte en zoek de juiste hulp voor jezelf!

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## marino

Dag Tess, ik ben toegestapt naar caw in Ieper, mijn eerste afspraak is, nog een drietal weken, een eerstelijns pschtotherapeut kan ik niet betalen daar ik jammer genoeg invalide ben, mijn angsten begonnen twee jaar geleden, aan mijn angsten hangt een heel verhaal, moeilijk deze hier allemaal uit te leggen, ik wil ze je wel vertelen maar liever op msn, ik wil geen publiciteit maken van mijn verhaal, slecht ervaringen die ik niet kan vergeten, voorheen dus twee jaar geleden was ik een vrolijk iemand plots is dit gekeerd door slechte ervaringen, als je enkele evaringen wil weten wil ik je die meedelen op msn, ik dank je voor je bezorgdheid, ja ondertussen duurt de hel voort, nogmaals dank voor je bezorgdheid, met vriendelijke groeten marino, ja ik weet ook al je ja msn adres heeft je mogelijk lastig gevallen wordt door anderen, hoe ik anders je mijn slechte ervaringen kan meedelen weet ik niet. 
Met vriendelijke groeten marino, en hoop hulp te vinden bij caw, tot iets later.

----------


## romario

heel veel sterkte marino

Bert

----------


## marino

Bert, hier marino, ik dank U voor U reactie.

Met vriendelijke groeten marino

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Marino,

Dat die psyciater in Ieper je zo heeft behandeld is ronduit schandalig!!
Die mag zijn/haar 'licentie' inleveren wat mij betreft!!
Heb je al eens geprobeerd een afspraak te maken met een andere dan deze??
Probeer toch eens een afspraak te maken met een psychologe of psychiater in je buurt!!
Misschien even een 'hoge' kost, maar als je daardoor geholpen wordt en eventueel die Temesta's niet meer hoeft te kopen is er geen verschil meer...

Sterkte Marino,
Ag Xx

----------


## marino

agnes574, hartelijke dank voor ja reactie, ik heb al ondervonden dat het niet zo simpel is om temesta kwijt te raken, mocht ik U als vriend toevoegen dan kan ik eens mijn verhaal duidelijker maken, groeten marino, liefst op msn, dank.

----------

